# no grilling



## Bruce B (Jan 6, 2006)

I read yesterday that they were extending a "NO BURN" rule to Texas, MO, Arkansas, and Oklahoma of course.

Let us know if it gets too bad, we'll ship some "Q" down to you.


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 6, 2006)

glock73110 said:
			
		

> can't grill fire danger to high 500$ fine state wide ban



Oh come on now I was a fire fighter for 23 years , just what kinda of grill do you have ?? Most bans are for burning of brush , trash , or the cleaning of lots by fire. I would suggest you contact either your local fire departments or forestry and ask them if griling is included tell them what you are gonna do and they should be able to tell ya what you need to do.


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 6, 2006)

glock73110 said:
			
		

> the ban includes grilling genius



Well thats first, it must be really bad to do that , thanks for the info . And as far as the " genius" stuff , na I am just a good ole southern fella from South Carolina. Have a nice day!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 6, 2006)

Walter,

The ban specifically mentioned grilling. While it did not mention BBQ, I'm assuming if you fired up your pit, they'd have a talk with you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Back in June/July of '98, much of Florida was on fire. A whole county north of Daytona was evacuated.   Fires of any kind, including any kind of out door grilling (gas, charcoal, electric) were banned.  There were no fire works on Independence Day that year anywhere in Florida.  Law Enforcement were actively looking for a$$ holes flicking their cigarette butts out of car windows (and catching several too).  It is not unheard of to ban grilling when conditions warrant.

Florida Fires


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 6, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Back in June/July of '98, much of Florida was on fire. A whole county north of Daytona was evacuated.   Fires of any kind, including any kind of out door grilling (gas, charcoal, electric) were banned.  There were no fire works on Independence Day that year anywhere in Florida.  Law Enforcement were actively looking for a$$ holes flicking their cigarette butts out of car windows (and catching several too).  It is not unheard of to ban grilling when conditions warrant.



Well as I said never heard that before but there always a first time for everything.


----------



## john pen (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, we're grilling and smoking up here between snowstorms...Mabey we need to arange a bus tour up this way if the ban goes on to long !


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 6, 2006)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> Wow, things must really be bad. During drought years here in Utah, they have had a ban on camp fires & fireworks in certain areas. I never dreamed (nightmare really) of being told I couldn't BBQ in my own backyard. I'd really be craving the stuff then!



No lie !!


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 6, 2006)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> glock73110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either that or I hit a nerve ahh well!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 6, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Well, we're grilling and smoking up here between snowstorms...Mabey we need to arange a bus tour up this way if the ban goes on to long !



Damn Skippy 



I'm just getting dinner ready now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? That's *BEAUTIFUL!!*  :grin:

Swim anyone? 8-[ 





I almost forgot ~ My gasser's out there somewhere...


----------

